
Ask HN: What do you think will happen to Ticketmaster in the next decade? - ng-user
I&#x27;m looking for educated guesses, perhaps proposals for new alternatives to the current process of purchasing (concert&#x2F;sports) tickets from the online selling giant known as Ticket Master.<p>Is this a problem perhaps a start-up can tackle? Is it as easy as creating a new system with say &#x27;virtual tickets&#x27;? Ones that don&#x27;t need to be printed, rather an app on your phone that gets scanned at the venue? Obviously there&#x27;s a ton of unanswered questions but I&#x27;m looking for input from the HN community as a whole, I know I&#x27;m not the only person annoyed with Ticket Master&#x27;s practices.<p>I&#x27;m not looking for immediate solutions because I know it will take a while to really combat the issue, where do you see Ticket Master in 10 years? (2027) How will the entire live-event&#x2F;ticket purchasing process look in a few years time? Will we still be losing out on ticket sales to robots buying in bulk like today?<p>I really appreciate any input!
======
DrScump
They will continue to buy out competitors.

Note that event sales is just part of their business. They do season ticket
account management for a majority of major league sports teams in the USA.

